# funny vid, archery forum saga



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

If this has been around already, forgive me, I just found it today in my mail. Not for the small ones, 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?gl=GB&hl=en-GB&v=V5xhcCOVpJY


----------



## knockoff64 (Oct 14, 2001)

I remember TheSource!

That was really funny.

Can a Mod move this where it will get some views.


----------



## GRUNDY (Jun 18, 2005)

That's hilarious. THOSE GD X BOWS!... :lol: NOW I"LL HAVE TO JOIN THE BOWSITE...:lol:

B


----------



## RobFromFlint (Apr 24, 2008)

"It's ok, no one ever book marks the bowsite":lol::lol::lol:


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

It was funny the first time......and still funny.:lol:


----------



## kristie (Apr 23, 2003)

I'm so favoriting that!!!! Hilarious!!! 

"I had over 4,000 posts"

"This is all because of that damn Xbow forum"

:lol:


----------

